# Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???



## Paddy_96 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo bin Jugendangler und möchte mal fragen wen evt. ein bischen angelzeug für mich über hat

Wäre schön wenn ihr euch meldet

ich habe nur wenig Angelsachen das meiste habe ich von Vereinsmitglieder


Gruß
Paddy




Hier noch mein Angelkofer


----------



## dodo12 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Spar doch einfach mal ordentlich! Mach irgendwelche Nebenjobs! Für alte leute einkaufen gehen! Rasenmähen in der Nachbarschaft! Zeitungen austragen! Irgendwas halt! Oma und Opa anpumpen! Es gibt auch für Jugendliche genug Möglichkeiten an ordentlich Geld zu kommen!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Ja,seh ich auch so...bin auch erst fast 16....Zeitungaustragen kann richtig dick Geld bringen


----------



## Angelmati (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

"dick Geld" ist auch durchaus sehr "dehnbar"


----------



## dodo12 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Genug um sich vernünftiges Tackle leisten zu können!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt gehe auch Zeitungen Austragen und ich bin recht zu frieden. Dann habe ich gespart und nun stehen auch recht ordentliche Angelsachen bei mir im Zimmer


----------



## Jose (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

was hättste denn gerne, bzw. was brauchste?

ps: die anderen können sich ihre hohelieder auf "geh doch arbeiten" sonstwohin stecken.
seine frage ist legitim "wer hat was für mich übrig"

ihr habt für ihn nur die typisch moralinsauren tipps übrig: " geh arbeiten!"

ich hab gedacht, wir im AB wären lockerer...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Ja,seh ich auch so...bin auch erst fast 16....Zeitungaustragen kann richtig dick Geld bringen


 
Und wie!!!!
Bzw. wenn man es wirklich ernst nimmt und sich Gedanken darüber macht wie man sich das Geld einteilt... dann kann man auf einmal so viel damit machen. #6

Ich habe mich selber schon oft gewundert wie lange ich damit auskomme was ich schon habe (aufs Angeln bezogen).


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Jose schrieb:


> was hättste denn gerne, bzw. was brauchste?
> 
> ps: die anderen können sich ihre hohelieder auf "geh doch arbeiten" sonstwohin stecken.
> seine frage ist legitim "wer hat was für mich übrig"
> ...




Ich geb Dir im Prinzip vollkommen Recht.

Wenn ich das hier lese:

_Interessen__Angeln, Musik, Chillen, Wasserpfeife_

kommen mir aber doch ganz leise Zweifel. :g


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir im Prinzip vollkommen Recht.
> 
> Wenn ich das hier lese:
> 
> ...


 


:q:q:q


Gleich geht's hier los:

Die deutsche Jugend ist doch nur am saufen, rauchen, Drogen nehmen und ihre zu großen Hosen sitzen 3m unter'm Arsch:q:q:q


Ach ja, und sich nochmal ausdrücken kann sie auch nicht mehr.
Und eigentlich hängt sie auch nur noch vor'm Computer.


:q:q:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Ey alter nisch so frech ja lan! ;-)    So hört sich das dann an...... Ey alter was guckst du so häzzlisch xD


Aber Back to Topic


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Hey, 
immerhin wissen wir selber wie es für einen Jugendlichen ist knapp bei Kasse zu sein. Ihr wart zwar auch mal "klein", und wisst auch sicher noch einiges davon, aber denkt doch über sowas jetzt anders, oder? 
Und  ich zumindest war selber in so einer Situation vor 2 oder 3 Jahren, da hat sich bis heute einiges verändert (ohne Taschengelderhöhung!)

Über Interessen anderer sage ich gar nichts mehr.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Ich frag mich was an Musik so falsch ist


----------



## Brummel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Hi Paddy_96,

ist sicher nicht verkehrt alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen die sich anbieten,  aber Du siehst ja was hier für Antworten kommen.
Viele haben einfach nichts zu verschenken und bekommen nicht das Material das sie sich vorstellen.
Außerdem muß es nicht immer das "Supergerät" vom "Tackle-Dealer" (manchmal frag ich mich wo wir hier leben) ;+ sein, um Fische zu fangen reichen schon ein paar Euronen:m.
Sollten da natürlich noch Kosten für die Wasserpfeife und andere "Hobbies" dazukommen könnte es eng werden:q.


----------



## Zanderrobert (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Servus,

arbeiten oder nicht arbeiten? 

Die Frage ist doch diese: Wie soll er denn an die ganzen Sachen rankommen? Wenn der der/die großzügige Boardie nicht gleich um die Ecke wohnt dann wird das entweder ein sehr langer Fußmarsch oder es fallen Fahrt- bzw. Frachtkosten an.

Und die muß dann auch jemand tragen.

Also hilft nur sparen, sparen, sparen.

Viel Glück!!!:vik:


----------



## Jose (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir im Prinzip vollkommen Recht.
> 
> Wenn ich das hier lese:
> 
> ...



ralle, also das mit dem chillen macht mich auch stutzig, allerdings bin ich auch sehr froh, dass er unser aller hauptinteresse, was zwar auch mich "fi" anfängt, ansonsten aber nur peripher was mit fischen zu tun hat, außen vor gelassen hat.

ganz unabhängig davon, hört hört, handelt der TE in ökologischem sinne: recyclen statt neu produzieren.
ein "leuchtendes vorbild" also, könnte ich mich versteigen...

als nebenbeobachtung wird mir klar: der ewige krieg der ameisen gegen die grillen..., auch hier ein schlachtfeld


oder  bös-deutsch: wer nicht arbeitet soll auch nicht angeln...

*er hat doch bloß gefragt...!*


----------



## fantazia (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Jose schrieb:


> ralle, also das mit dem chillen macht mich auch stutzig, allerdings bin ich auch sehr froh, dass er unser aller hauptinteresse, was zwar auch mich "fi" anfängt, ansonsten aber nur peripher was mit fischen zu tun hat, außen vor gelassen hat.


Chillen ist ja ok aber mit 14 Wasserpfeife rauchen:q?Und dann am besten noch Weed##.Finde es aber auch nicht schlimm fragen kostet ja nichts.


----------



## Jose (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



fantazia schrieb:


> Chillen ist ja ok aber mit 14 Wasserpfeife rauchen:q?Und dann am besten noch Weed##.Finde es aber auch nicht schlimm fragen kostet ja nichts.



wass'n "weed"? 
wo steht'n das? 
da geht die fantazia aber durch...

!raucht wasserpfeife, keine  tabakspfeife, viel gesünder..!

kriegt er auch keinen schnupfen, hatschi, so wee(ir)d die welt auch sein mag....

unterstellt dem jungen doch nicht irgendwas, stellt dem lieber euere angelschrank-leichen zur verfügung.

(vielleicht vertickt er die ja um sich illexe zu kaufen, wäre allemal cleverer als zeitungen im morgenGRAUEN  auszutragen)

nun mal restposten bei die fische, ääh sorry, bei die TE 

ich denk er nimmt dankbar haken, hacken und harken...

(harr harr!)


----------



## fantazia (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Jose schrieb:


> wass'n "weed"?
> wo steht'n das?
> da geht die fantazia aber durch...
> 
> ...


War auch eher Spass denke mal nicht das er mit 14 schon am Grass rauchen ist.Nee aber wie gesagt finde es auch ok zu fragen und auch gut Jungangler zu unterstützen ich hatte damals das Glück mit einem angelnden Vater aufzuwachsen hat mir einiges erleichtert.Hätte ich was da was ich nicht brauche hätte ich auch kein Problem es umsonst abzugeben bevor es nur rumliegt wieso nicht.


----------



## david24 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

ich bin auch jungangler und noch auf der suche nach material..

kleinkram zum forellenangeln...

ich würde auch etwas abkaufen für nen guten preis....

lg


----------



## Fanne (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Hey,
> immerhin wissen wir selber wie es für einen Jugendlichen ist knapp bei Kasse zu sein. Ihr wart zwar auch mal "klein", und wisst auch sicher noch einiges davon, aber denkt doch über sowas jetzt anders, oder?
> Und  ich zumindest war selber in so einer Situation vor 2 oder 3 Jahren, da hat sich bis heute einiges verändert (ohne Taschengelderhöhung!)
> 
> ...





jochen sorry , aber wenn ich so ein en schwachsinn lese könnt ich echt brechen gehen !!!! denkst du bei  80 % der menschheit sitzt das geld locker und man hat reichlich ? denke mal  sehr viele menschen sind immer knapp bei kasse , ich zähle mich übrigens dazu und  oute mich hier auch nicht als ICH MENSCH !!!

angeln ist ein hobby wie jedes andere . leider auch nicht gerade das billigste ! wenn ich zusammen rechne was ich bezahlen musste um überhaupt einen wurm legal baden zu dürfen (insgesammt knapp 270 €) .

nicht jeder  jugendliche bekommt taschengeld  von seinen eltern  , ich weiss auch net ob es so gut ist mein kind mit 14 früh morgens um 5 uhr auf die strasse zu schicken um zeitungen auszutragen für 3 cent das stk . naja jeden selber überlassen 

ich gebe dem jungen auch gerne kleinigkeiten , die 3-4 €porto habe ich auch noch über für einen guten zweck !!!!


kleiner , melde dich bei mir, ich hab sicher noch paar sachen übrig .



gruss


----------



## Flatfischer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Hallo, schon interessant, wenn vom Threadersteller bei 11 Beiträgen gleich drei Beiträge in die gleiche Richtung gehen: 

Ich hab kein Geld für Angelgeräte also schenkt mir was....  Da kommen mir doch gelinde Zweifel.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Grundel48 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Hallo, schon interessant, wenn vom Threadersteller bei 11 Beiträgen gleich drei Beiträge in die gleiche Richtung gehen:
> 
> Ich hab kein Geld für Angelgeräte also schenkt mir was....  Da kommen mir doch gelinde Zweifel.
> 
> Gruß Flatfischer




Ich muss dem Flatfischer mal Recht geben!!

Was das zeitungsaustragen angeht..es gibt Zeitungen oder Werbeplättchen die tagsüber ausgetragen werden und nicht morgens um 5.

Selbst einige Altangler müssen manchmal sparen wenn sie sich was neues anschaffen wollen.

Was macht Ihr wenn sich jede Woche ein paar Jungangler melden wegen Spenden..seit Ihr dann immer noch so spendabel??!!

Gruss Grundel


----------



## Fanne (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Tja, beides koennte ich mir wohl auch nicht leisten. Entweder Angeln oder die Schischa. Und vielleicht hat er ja vor lauter chillen keine Zeit mehr zum Zeitungsaustragen.
> Aber mal im Ernst, wenn jemand keine Kohle hat, so bin ich auch dafuer dass man ihm hilft. Wenn man aber selbst nix dafuer tun will, dann eben nicht. So wuerde ich auch mit meinen eigenen Kindern verfahren.
> Will dem TE nix unterstellen aber er sollte doch irgendwie schon erst beweisen, dass er Jungangler und beduerftig ist.



das setze ich vorraus !!!


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Klar habe ich für Dich was übrig.
Ist aber 'ne weite Anfahrt für Dich. Lieferservice gibt es bei mir nicht. 
Obwohl, wenn Du die Sachen mit dem Auto holen läßt, ist der Sprit zu teuer. Also ausgechillt, 'rauf aufs Fahrrad und eine Tour an die Nordsee. Deine Wasserpfeife kannste ruhig mitbringen. Hier kiffen die Jungs auch so etwa ab 13 ; die Mädchen saufen dafür mehr. :m 
Erfahrungswerte haben ergeben, wenn man ständig breit ist wirken die Fische auch viel größer. 
Ausserdem sollte ein Kiffer nicht bei alten Leuten den Rasen mähen. Die haben meistens uncoole Backgroundmusik und so mancher Grasraucher ist schon samt Mäher in tiefen Gräben verschwunden; zu mindest hier in Ostfriesland.
Nach dem Motto: excuse me while i light my spliff! :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Deine Wasserpfeife kannste ruhig mitbringen.  Hier kiffen die Jungs auch so etwa ab 13 ; die Mädchen saufen dafür  mehr. :m
> Erfahrungswerte haben ergeben, wenn man ständig breit ist wirken die  Fische auch viel größer.
> Ausserdem sollte ein Kiffer nicht bei alten Leuten den Rasen mähen. Die  haben meistens uncoole Backgroundmusik und so mancher Grasraucher ist  schon samt Mäher in tiefen Gräben verschwunden; zu mindest hier in  Ostfriesland.
> Nach dem Motto: excuse me while i light my spliff! :q



Die Shisha, das Wasserpfeifen rauchen, ist ein Modetrend ... wird geraucht am Badesee, in Kaffees, in den angesagten Clubs ...
keine Fotoserie in einem Profil  in einem social network ohne ein Bild mit Shisha ...

Shisha hat erstmal mit Kiffen nicht, aber auch gar nichts zu tun.

Also kommt mal von euren unterstellenden Altershocker wieder runter ...
gebt ihm Angelzeugs oder nicht, aber unterstellt ihm nicht Drogen aus eurer Uninformiertheit.


----------



## Andal (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Mein Gott... lasst es halt einfach gut sein. Diese Schnorr-Versuche sind doch so alt, wie Kleinanzeigen in Angelzeitungen und das Internet sowieso!

Außerdem reicht mir mein Gehalt nach Abzug aller Kosten auch nicht für das Angelzeug meiner Wahl. Also lasst mal eine Norwegenausrüstung rüberwachsen... aba flotttt! :vik:


----------



## Torsten (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Mein Gott,schon wieder jemand der was geschenkt habe möchte, muß wohl ein Nest sein.:q:q

MfG


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

@ Te
Solltest du mal zufällig bei mir in der Nähe sein , melde dich , habe bestimmt was für dich über.
Gleiches gilt auch für andere Jungangler.
Ich verschicke allerdings nichts.
Gruß Udo


----------



## DokSnyder (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein Gott... lasst es halt einfach gut sein. Diese Schnorr-Versuche sind doch so alt, wie Kleinanzeigen in Angelzeitungen und das Internet sowieso!
> 
> Außerdem reicht mir mein Gehalt nach Abzug aller Kosten auch nicht für das Angelzeug meiner Wahl. Also lasst mal eine Norwegenausrüstung rüberwachsen... aba flotttt! :vik:


 

Es geht aber glaube ich auch eher um was Übriggebliebenes. Falls zum Beispiel einer eine alte 3m Stippe hat die er nichtmehr braucht - Neupreis  ca. 3 DM. Weniger um die Wahlausrüstung. Sowas schimmelt doch bei jedem Angler irgendwo im Keller.
Bei mir bekommt halt den Kram den ich wirklich nichtmehr brauche die Junganglerschaft aus dem Dorf, die freuen sich auch über jeden Gummifisch eine Woche lang. 
Da bin ich froh wenn meine alten Teleruten überhaupt noch zum Einsatz kommen - besser als dass die im Keller verrotten und irgendwann dann weggeschmissen werden.

Allerdings gibts das bei mir auch nicht übers Internet, sondern nur vor Ort für die Jungs hier. :m


----------



## dodo12 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Fanne schrieb:


> jochen sorry , aber wenn ich so ein en schwachsinn lese könnt ich echt brechen gehen !!!! denkst du bei  80 % der menschheit sitzt das geld locker und man hat reichlich ? denke mal  sehr viele menschen sind immer knapp bei kasse , ich zähle mich übrigens dazu und  oute mich hier auch nicht als ICH MENSCH !!!
> 
> angeln ist ein hobby wie jedes andere . leider auch nicht gerade das billigste ! wenn ich zusammen rechne was ich bezahlen musste um überhaupt einen wurm legal baden zu dürfen (insgesammt knapp 270 €) .
> 
> ...



Ich finde das Posting durchaus berechtigt von Jochen! Es ist doch so! Früher haben die "Großen" doch auch so gedacht wie wir Jungangler jetzt. Ich muss mich nicht mit irgendwelchen Nebenjobs konfrontieren, da ich eigentlich alles von meinen Eltern gesponsert bekomme, wenn ich etwas haben möchte. (Ja, jetzt zerreißt euch die Münder darüber das der Jugend heutzutage alles in den A****sch geschoben wird). Dem ist aber nicht so. Mir ist auch klar, dass eben nicht alle so viel Geld haben, um sich andauernd neues Tackle leisten zu können, aber dann muss man halt sparen, sparen und nochmals sparen! Live is hard!|wavey:

@DocSnyder:

Finde ich gut, dass du da sso machst! Da weiß man wenigstens dass es gut ankommt und auch sinnvoll genutzt wird, währenddessen man ja nicht sieht zu wem man es schickt und was das für ein Heini ist. Der Empfänger sollte schon angemessen und gut gewählt werden!


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

mal an die zeitungsausträgerfraktion: das geld, welches ich über zwei jahre fürs austragen bekommen habe, hätte ich - wenn ich clever gewesen wäre- in anderen jobs schneller und leichter bekommen können. bei uns jedenfalls ist das verteilen von Zeitungen/Werbung usw. ein mieser job, der schlecht bezahlt wird!! ich würde sagen der Stundenlohn liegt vielleicht bei 2 euro, wenn man nen "guten" zeitungsjob findet vielleicht bei 3,50€
aber ich stimme zu, dass man seine nicht genutzten angelsachen nicht einfach an jeden X-beliebigen weiterverschenken sollte, das wenige das bei mir wegfällt (alte wobbler usw.) schenke ich dann auch den jungs ausm Verein...


----------



## dodo12 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Glaub mir, ich weiß es! Ich muss auch manchmal was dazu tun, wenn es mal was teueres wird, auch das muss dann von mir gesparrt werden! 
Genau das meinte ich mit dem M**ler zerreißen! :/


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Toni, danke für die hocheloquente Aufklärung!  ... und morgen ist Muttertag in Afrika, ha, ha, ha !!!
Bei uns dampfen die "Modetrendies" auch am Badesee ihre Wasserpfeifen ... und das müffelt ganz schön!!! ... auch wir "Uninformierten" pennen nicht auf Bäumen.
Da wir gerade beim Thema Aufklärung sind, ab welchem Alter darf in Deutschland eigentlich geraucht werden?
Die Kumpels, die hier geschrieben haben wie sie sich mit ehrlicher Arbeit ihre Euros für's Hobby verdienen finde ich klasse. 
Der "wasserpfeiferauchende Chiller" (mit oder ohne Dop!) hat dagegen natürlich keinen Fugger-Cent auf Tasche.
So ist das Leben von nix kommt nix!!!


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Leute, es geht euch doch einfach nichts an was der Te mit seinem Geld macht oder gemacht hat oder auch machen wird.

Wenn ihr keine Lust habt Sachen zu verschicken oder zu verschenken, lasst es doch einfach. Und wenn ihr es doof findet zu schnorren: lasst doch auch einfach das. Aber es muss doch nicht jeder so sein wie ihr.

Stellt Ihr euch eigentlich auch auf der Straße vor jeden Bettler oder Punk und haltet nen Vortrag darüber sich Sachen schenken zu lassen?

Es ist ja nicht so, dass derjenige euch auf der Tasche liegen würde, ihr müsst ja nichts geben. Warum regt ihr euch also dann auf? Wurdet ihr gezwungen den Tröt anzuklicken und zu lesen? Hat euch der Te sonst irgendwie belästigt?


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Wo ist paddy_96 eigentlich abgeblieben? |kopfkrat
Den hat's wohl die Sprache verschlagen!!!??? :m 
... oder er mäht gerade Rasen! #6


----------



## Paddy_96 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Ja also ich möchte erstmal sagen, dass wenn ihr nichts für Jungangler übrich habt oder das nicht macht oder was weiß ich einfach nicht in das Thema reingehen sollt um nur über irgendwelche anderen zu beleidigen oder sich umnötig zu beschwären. 
Mal ährlich was soll des???
Könnt ihr ned irgendetwas sinvolles machen?

An allen ein Dank die etwas Sinnvolles und hilfreiches hier reinschreiben.

Ich rauche kaum Wasserpfeife aber als ich hier ein Bordi geworden bin rauchte ich mal gern Wasserpfeife aber mitlerweile rauch ich kaum. Nur noch auf besonderen Anlässen.

Dank an allen die mir helfen könne.


Wer jetzt etw. zu bemängeln hat oder mich wieder kritisieren willl soll jezt einfach mal ruhig sein 
Is ja ned so schwer oder?????????????

PS. Ich rauch weder Zigaretten, Bong oder Weed ( Drogen )^

Gruß
Paddy_96


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Nabend,
ich schlag mich da jetzt mal auch auf die Seite der Jugend! Bin ja selbst "part of it"!
Ich weiß gar nich warum sich hier so aufgeregt wird, das er da "Wasserpfeife" stehen hat|kopfkrat. Wer hat nicht seine "Jugendsünden"? 
Ich glaub nichmal Jesus war lieb und nett als Kind... Warum steht sonst nix über seine Kindheit in der Biebel??
Hört auf auf dem Jungen rumzuhacken, nicht das ich das gut finde das er Shisha raucht, aber es ist für mich kein Grund hier so ein Geschrei zu veranstalten:m, da gibt glaub ich heftigere Fälle für 14 Jährige...
Er hat halt gefragt ob jemand was übrig hat und gut, is doch nix dabei! 

Zeitungen austragen ist übrigens, zumindestens bei mir, seeeehr lukrativ gewesen. Hab hier sone kostenlose Wochenzeitung den Leuten verabreicht, hat nich schlecht Geld gebracht, muss ich sagen! Hab keine Ahnung was es bei euch so gibt!

Ich guck morgen mal, was ich noch so hab, was ich davon noch brauche usw. Vllt. finde ich ja noch was. Schreib mir ne PN.

FF

p.s.: Federball is nen geiles Hobby:m.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Ich glaub nichmal Jesus war lieb und nett als Kind... Warum steht sonst nix über seine Kindheit in der Biebel??



Ist zwar off topic, aber das stimmt nicht.

Hier

http://www.amazon.de/Die-Bibel-nach-Biff-Jugendjahre/dp/3442541824

kann man das nachlesen. Kein Kirchenbuch, sondern eine giftig böse Satire. Richtig gut.


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Paddy und Feeder-Freak,
ich sage es gerne nochmal: wir pennen hier alle nicht auf den Bäumen und wenn ein, gerade mal, Teenie so abgew...t ist und schreibt bei seinen Hobbys "Wasserpfeife" 'rein, muss er sich nicht wundern wenn er entsprechende Antworten bekommt.
Ohne prahlen zu wollen; ich war selbst 8 Jahre einer von 6 Jugendwarten, einer großen Jungangler/innengruppe (über 200 Jugendliche, im Alter zwischen 8 und 18 Jahren) in Oldenburg und habe wirklich viel Erfahrung. Wir Jugendwarte haben auch alle die "Juleika" Jugendleiterkarte (Jugendleiterausbildung) gemacht. Da kamen solche Themen auch auf den Tisch. Es war eine Superzeit. Meine Spezies wussten immer wo sie bei mir dran waren ... und ich bei ihnen!!!  
Ganz besonderst aufgefallen ist mir, dass diejenigen die von eigenen Taschengeld oder eben durch Omas Rasen mähen zu Geld für ihr Hobby kamen wesentlich schonender und bewußter mit ihren Sachen umgingen, als die die alles in den "Allerwertesten" gesteckt bekamen. :m
Denkt mal drüber nach.
Was mir bei euch aufgefallen ist: ihr müsst erheblich an eurer Rechtschreibung üben (es sei denn ihr seid Legastheniker). Vielleicht das eine oder andere Pfeifchen weniger rauchen?!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Hey,
Ralf, ich glaub da hast du mich etwas falsch verstanden oder ich hab mich komisch ausgedrückt:m. 
Natürlich ist es gewöhnungsbedürftig, das man in einem ANGEL-Forum als Hobby "Wasserpfeife", stehen hat#t, aber:
Von Wasserpfeife auf seinen "angeblichen Drogenkonsum" zu kommen, finde ich nicht angebracht.#6 
Hab ich ja auch geschrieben, das ich das nicht gut finde#t. Ich rauche ja selber nichts (Zigaretten, Joints, Shisha...) und  mag es auch nicht wenn man das in dem Alter macht! Da geb ich allen die das geschrieben haben völlig recht!!#6

Ich musste mir auch nen großen Teil meines Geräts zusammen sparen bzw. arbeiten#6. Ich finde es auch gut, das ich es so machen muss, man lernt die Dinge halt wirklich mehr schätzen. Man weiss halt das man für die Rute 2 Monate durch die Gegend gelaufen ist und Zeitungen verteilt hat#6.

Ich will niemanden auf die Füße latschen mit meinen Post's#6. Auch will ich niemanden angreifen oder Streit mit irgendeinem von euch suchen!
Wollte ich nur mal so sagen, bevor sich jemand angegriffen fühlt!

Greetz FF


----------



## Andal (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Betrachtet es doch mal ganz nüchtern. So ein halbwüchsiger Jugendlicher ist doch im Grunde genommen fein heraus. Er muss sich um rein gar nichts kümmern. Für Unterkunft und Verpflegung ist gesorgt und in der Regel bezieht er auch ein Taschengeld. Etwas Fleiß und Eigeninitiative und schon hat er halbwegs einsetzbare Mittel für seine zusätzlichen Bedürfnisse parat. Ganz abgesehen davon sind Eltern auch viel eher bereit, ein Hobby wie Angeln zu unterstützen, als Geld für "Moped", "Chillout" und dergleichen zu berappen.

Glauben die jungen Helden tatsächlich, dass man als vollerwerbstätiger Erwachsener jederzeit Kohle für alles übrig hat?


----------



## Andal (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Das musst du mir aber jetzt wirklich präziser darlegen!

Was ist daran so absurd? Ich selber kenne keine Jugendlichen, die sich  hierzulande ihren Lebensunterhalt dazuverdienen müssen. Ich kenne jedoch reichlich arbeitende Menschen, bei denen der Monat meist länger dauert, als das Geld reicht. Und ich kenne in meinem Umfeld keine Eltern, die es nicht wohlwollend betrachten (im Sinne von Förderung), wenn sich ihre Sprößlinge sinnvoll beschäftigen (hier Angeln), statt stumpf abzuhängen.


----------



## Gummischuh (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



> ich sage es gerne nochmal: wir pennen hier alle nicht auf den Bäumen und  wenn ein, gerade mal, Teenie so abgew...t ist und schreibt bei seinen  Hobbys "Wasserpfeife" 'rein, muss er sich nicht wundern wenn er  entsprechende Antworten bekommt.


Also doch auf Bäumen.
Ich begreif nicht, was das mit abge.w.ichst sein zu tun hat ?
Hier gibt es massenhaft Leute, die in jedem dritten Posting wat von Zecherei schreiben.
Hab noch nie gelesen, dass ein Solcher auf eine Frage, z.B. zum Perrückenwerfen, mal zur Antwort bekam: "Hör erstmal auf zu saufen, dann klappts auch mit dem Werfen."


----------



## Andal (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



C&R schrieb:


> erstmal ist es etwas anderes sich seinen lebensunterhalt, als jugendlicher verdienen zu müssen, wie etwas geld nebenbei für ein hobby.
> 
> 
> zweitens sehe ich, wenn ich auf die straße gehe, unendlich viele sozial schwache familien. da finde ich dein aussage nicht ok zu sagen alle jugendlichen bräuchten ja nix zu tun, würden alle mal taschengeld bekommen und eigendlich ist ja alles gut. ich denke es gibt extrem viele fälle, in denen die kinder grundsätzlich kein taschengeld bekommen, da es einfach nicht möglich ist. zudem denke ich, dass in diesen fällen, angeln das aller letzte ist was unterstützt werden würde von den eltern (leider)



Mag auf soziale Brennpunkte durchaus zutreffen, aber eben nicht auf den mehrheitlichen Durchschnitt und den Eindruck sozialer Not hat der TE und andere Jugendliche in diesem Thema mit keiner Silbe erwähnt!


----------



## GrÜndi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Es geht aber glaube ich auch eher um was Übriggebliebenes. Falls zum Beispiel einer eine alte 3m Stippe hat die er nichtmehr braucht - Neupreis  ca. 3 DM. Weniger um die Wahlausrüstung. Sowas schimmelt doch bei jedem Angler irgendwo im Keller.
> Bei mir bekommt halt den Kram den ich wirklich nichtmehr brauche die Junganglerschaft aus dem Dorf, die freuen sich auch über jeden Gummifisch eine Woche lang.
> Da bin ich froh wenn meine alten Teleruten überhaupt noch zum Einsatz kommen - besser als dass die im Keller verrotten und irgendwann dann weggeschmissen werden.
> 
> Allerdings gibts das bei mir auch nicht übers Internet, sondern nur vor Ort für die Jungs hier. :m



Good Post!#6#6#6

Ich handhabe das genauso!


----------



## TRANSformator (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Ich seh das ganze Thema als zweischneidiges Schwert:

Klar haben Jungangler erstmal von Natur aus in vielen Fällen wenig Geld zur Verfügung, wenn man nicht gerade extrem spendable Eltern hat.
Ich persönlich schenke teilweise auch einigen Junganglern mal Dinge, die ich nicht mehr benötige, *obwohl ich mit meinen 24 Jahren zur Zeit weniger Geld zur Verfügung habe, als jeder Hartz IV Empfänger*. Ich studiere nämlich und bin aufgrund des Einkommens meiner Eltern nicht BAföG-berechtigt. Meine Eltern finanzieren meinen Lebensunterhalt (Studiengebühren/-beiträge von ca. 1500 € im Jahr, monatliche Miete, Lebensmittel und alles *unbedingt* Notwendige). Insgesamt werde ich aber doch recht kurz gehalten...mir würde rechtlich gesehen sicher mehr von meinen Eltern zustehen, dies würde aber vermutlich soziale Einbußen im Verhältnis zwischen mir und meinen Eltern nach sich ziehen. Überhaupt sehe ich es als selbstverständlich an, wirklich nur so wenig wie möglich anderen Leuten zur Last zu fallen. Ich arbeite sporadisch nebenbei, um mir mal Kleinigkeiten zu gönnen, konsequent arbeiten ist leide rnicht möglich, da der Zeitaufwand fürs Studium zu hoch ist. Das würde ansonsten Extra-Semester mit sich bringen. Ich gehe also so gut wie nie mehr feiern, Ausflüge oder gar Urlaub kenn ich nur noch vom Hören-Sagen und wenn ich mir mal ne neue Rolle/Rute gönnen möchte, "spare ich mir das vom Mund ab", in dem ich wirklich darauf achte, möglichst günstig in der Mensa zu essen.
Verschenken tue ich deshalb nur persönlich an Jungangler, die mir sympatisch sind, die es in meinen Augen verdient haben und denen ich eine gewisse Wertschätzung und Dankbarkeit ansehen kann.
Das Internet ist für mich eine "anonyme" Spielwiese für alle möglichen mit geistigen und sozialen Eigenarten ausgestatteten Persönlichkeiten, weshalb ich solche Anfragen nicht unterstütze.

Als Jugendlicher/Kind hat man natürlich auch nur begrenzt Möglichkeiten, sich etwas dazu zu verdienen. Aber es gibt sie.
Für alle Jungangler, die nicht darauf warten wollen, dass ihnen das Wunschmaterial geschenkt wird, sondern selbst ihr Glück in die Hand nehmen wollen, hier ein paar Tipps, wie man zu etwas Geld kommen kann (einiges wurde davon schon genannt):

*-Zeitungen/Prospekte etc. austragen:* Jobs, bei denen man nur Prospekte/Zeitungen in jeden Briefkasten einwirft, sind suboptimal. Machen in der Regel viel Arbeit bei wenig Geld. Besser sind verantwortungsvollere Jobs, bei denen man einen festen Kundenstamm beliefert. Das fängt beim Kirchenblättchen an, geht über diverse Zeitschriften bis zur Bild am Sonntag. Man teilt insgesamt weniger aus, bekommt für das "Stück" aber einen viel höheren Lohn. Diese Zeitungen etc. müssen vom Kunden meist bezahlt werden, in vielen Fällen übernimmt der Austeiler dieses Kassieren. Wenn man sich als freundlicher, zuvorkommender und zuverlässiger Austeiler bewährt hat, hagelt es Trinkgelder, die in vielen Fällen den eigentlichen Lohn verdoppeln (an Weihnachten und Ostern oft auch mehr als das 3-fache des Lohns). Oft gibt es auch Möglichkeiten neue Kunden gegen Prämien zu werben.
Wichtig ist halt eine absolute Zuverlässigkeit, Ehrlichkeit und Freundlichkeit in dem Job....dann kann man gut damit verdienen. Persönlich habe ich als Kind in jungen Jahren das Kirchenblättchen verteilt, was monatlich mit Trinkgeld schon etwas einbrachte. Als mir das zu wenig wurde, bin ich mit 13 oder so auf die Bild am Sonntag/Welt am Sonntag umgestiegen. Das habe ich ca. bis 15/16 gemacht (dann wurde mir das nach dem Feiern am frühen Morgen zu anstrengend). Damit habe ich mir z.B. binnen 8 Monaten mit Austeilen, Trinkgeld und Neukundenprämien meinen ersten eigenen PC im Wert von damals knapp 3000 DM erarbeitet. 3,5 Stunden jeden Sonntag verteilen und noch 1-2 Mal im Monat für ne Stunde kassieren. Kein schlechter Stundenlohn.

*-City-Kurier:* Gibt es leider nicht überall....dabei handelt es sich im Prinzip um das Verteilen von Briefen. Sind private Verteildienste, die in Konkurrenz zur Post stehen. Im Prinzip ist man ein Postbote mit dem Fahrrad. Habe das ab 16 bis 18 ca. 2-3 mal in der Woche nach der Schule für jeweils 3-4 Stunden gemacht. Neben der sportlichen Betätigung konnte man so auch schnell 200-300 € im Monat machen.

*-irgendwelche Arbeiten für ältere Leute:* Einkaufen, Rasen mähen, im Garten helfen etc. Da gibts ne Menge....hier ist natürlich Freundlichkeit udn Zuverlässigkeit wieder das A und O.

Man muss sich das richtige Suchen.....für ein paar Euros stundenlange Arbeiten zu verrichten, lohnt sich nicht. Es gibt aber durchaus ein paar clevere Sachen.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Wow, ein genialer Post.#6#6

|good:|good:|good:



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Gummischuh, so isses! Wer viel säuft schmeisst auch viele Perücken und zieht sich Till Eugenspiegel-Kostüme an.:m:q:q:q.
Ich glaube ja auch, dass die junge Truppe hier in Ordnung ist, aber sie sollen uns "uninformierten Alten" nicht vera....en in dem sie behaupten ausschließlich Buttermilch durch ihre Pfeifen zu rauchen!  
Wer ein bißchen auf Zack ist wird auch Kohle für sein Hobby zusammen bekommen. Man kann ja z.B. mal die Flohmärkte abgrasen, anstatt nur dämlich "rum zu chillen", oder!?
Vielleicht auf den gleichen Flohmärkten sogar eigene Sachen verticken.


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Der Post von Transformator ist top!
kann ich als Student nur unterstützen, weil er in der selben Lage ist wie ich (betr. BaföG...)! ma abgesehn vom Urlaub, welcher im Grunde mein Geb. geschenk ist und ich mit dem Zelt unterwegs bin und das ja nun auch  nicht die Welt kostet... bei mir eröffnet sich in der Ferienzeit nur die Möglichkeit in einer Bar auszuschenken und auf Festivals mit anzupacken, nur ist das für den TE leider kaum möglich, aber die letzten zwei Tipps von TraFo kann ich nur unterstützen... 

OFFTOPIC
PS entschuldigt, aber Zander-ralfs Einwand was die Rechtschreibung angeht, ist hier wohl mal wieder mehr als berechtigt!! da möchte man manchmal einfach nicht mehr weiterlesen!
OFFTOPIC ENDE 

gruß


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Hi,
na ja , wenn man so will hat jeder einen Grund zum jammern , egal ob  Jungangler, Student , Angestellter, Arbeiter oder Rentner.
Geld ist so gut wie nie vorhanden oder zumindest bleibt bei den meisten  nicht viel über fürs Hobby.
Studenten machen sich Gedanken das sie sich nichts leisten können , sollen sie doch mal ein paar Jahre weiter denken , dann rollt der Rubel schon.
Jungangler , Jungs , ihr habt euer ganzes Leben noch vor euch , in ein paar Jahren angelt ihr vielleicht schon Big Game irgendwo vor Afrika , Voraussetzung ist ein guter Schulabschluß und ne anständige Ausbildung , das ist wichtiger als Wasserpfeife und chillen.

Viele jammern allerdings auf hohem Niveau , haben ein Eigenheim , fahren  ein neues Auto , der Spanienurlaub ist auch jedes Jahr drin und trotzdem  wird gejammert.
Aber das liegt an der Mentalität der Deutschen , anstatt mal zufrieden zu sein und zu leben wird lieber gejammert.

Gruß vom armen Rentner,
Udo


----------



## Gummischuh (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

@TRANSformator

Find ich stark......selbst von Papi leben, und das noch mit 24, aber anderen erzählen wie sie zu Geld kommen können.
Hey.....studieren und arbeiten.....das machen Hunderttausende.


> *obwohl ich mit meinen 24 Jahren zur Zeit weniger Geld zur Verfügung  habe, als jeder Hartz IV Empfänger*.





> in dem ich wirklich darauf achte, möglichst günstig in der Mensa zu  essen.


Wenn Du das schon FETT schreibst; woher weißt Du was die zur Verfügung haben ?
Bild-Zeitung ?
Die müssen nicht nur drauf achten günstig zu essen, viele müssen sogar drauf achten wenig zu essen. Da gibts was für die Kinder, die Eltern essen das was übrig bleibt.
Viele essen tagelang sogar fast gar nix mehr, weil sie sich schämen zu 'ner sog. "Tafel" zu gehen (man sollte es lieber beim Namen nennen...nämlich "Armenspeisung", dann würde unser beklopptes Volk vielleicht langsam mal aufwachen).
Wat machste denn, wenn Du am 25. nach'm letzten Einkauf noch 'n 10er auf Tasche hast, Dein Uraltkühlschrank kackt ab und Papi gibts nicht mehr ? ...Spar Dir mal einen Neuen ab von nix. Oder hab mal Verbindlichkeiten aus der Vor-H4-Zeit.

Junge......lern' erstmal leben......dann kannste auch wieder FETT schreiben.

Was die Kinderarbeit betrifft:
So lange es millionen Rentner/Frührentner/arbeitslose Eltern etc. gibt, sollte Kinderarbeit tabu sein.
Die werden nur benutzt, um ihren Rotz billig an den Mann zu bringen.
Scheinbar nutzt man auch deren Leseschwäche. Hab ein schönes, rotes "Keine Werbung- Schildchen" am Briefkasten, und trotzdem hab ich jeden Monat 'ne halbe Tonne Dreck zu entsorgen.
Zu gewissen Zeiten scheinen auch in den Discountern mehr Kinder als alles Andere beschäftigt zu sein.

@den Einen oder Anderen

Ich finde es einfach billig, aus einer vernünftigen Anfrage eines Junganglers eine Schnorrdebatte zu inszenieren.

@ Paddy

Schick mir Deine Adresse per PN, dann mach ich Dir ein kleines Päckchen fertig. 
Vielleicht schreibste noch 'nen Satz zu Deinem Gewässer und womit Du angels (Rute, Wurfgewicht oder so), damit ich Dir nix schicke, was Du eh nicht gebrauchen kannst.

TIPP

Gerade bei diesem Wetter ist es für alte Leute unerträglich draußen.
Sone Omma oder Oppa hat wohl jeder in der Nachbarschaft.
Die würden sich 'n A.rsch abfreuen, wenn ihnen jemand mal 'nen Einkauf etc. abnehmen würde. Die wissen, dass sie in den ewigen Jagdgründen kein Geld mehr brauchen und sind deshalb in der Regel auch sehr spendabel.
Außerdem freuen die sich, hin und wieder mal 'nen (jungen) Menschen zu sehen.

Damit tut ihr etwas Gutes und unterstützt nicht die Ausbeuter.

I'm fertich#h


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Viele essen tagelang sogar fast gar nix mehr, weil sie sich schämen zu 'ner sog. "Tafel" zu gehen (man sollte es lieber beim Namen nennen...nämlich "Armenspeisung", dann würde unser beklopptes Volk vielleicht langsam mal aufwachen).



...man kann auch beispiel/annahmen sonst wie weit ausbauen- nur geht es hier immernoch darum, dass das geld fürs HOBBY fehlt, und nicht etwa für essen... das geht dann doch etwas an der diskussion vorbei... auch wenn du dahingehend recht hast, dass zu viel gejammert wird, obwohl es anderen schlechter geht.



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @TRANSformator
> 
> Find ich stark......selbst von Papi leben, und das noch mit 24, aber  anderen erzählen wie sie zu Geld kommen können.
> Hey.....studieren und arbeiten.....das machen Hunderttausende.




dann solltest du dir vielleicht auch mal vor augen führen, dass es  tausend verschiedene studiengänge gibt, bei manchen hat man wirklich  nicht viel zu tun, bei anderen um so mehr!
ich studiere zwei Fächer, vielleicht geht es TraFo genauso, von daher  bleibt da nicht viel zeit! wenn man bspw. ein bachelorstudium auf Germanistik vollzieht, dann hat man unter der woche nur grob 4 kurse- da ist es klar dass man dann noch zeit für einen job hat!

so viel dazu von meiner seite


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Leute, 
man sieht an diesem Thread ganz deutlich, dass in unserem Staat einiges nicht stimmt! |kopfkrat
Klar, wir weichen hier deutlich vom ursprünglichen Thema oder von einer recht einfachen Bitte ab, aber es ist schon bemerkenswert wieviele Boardies sich hier in kürzester Zeit zuschalten!  
Ich möchte nicht wissen welche Menschenmassen, mit der Faust in der Tasche, durch die Gegend latschen!!!??? |bigeyes
Gummischuh, an deinen Ausführungen ist eine Menge Wahrheit. Wer mit 70 Jahren in Deutschland, dem Export-Weltmeister, noch arbeiten muss um zu überleben wurde und wird eindeutig besch...en. |gr:


----------



## Eruzione (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

servus,

teilweise ganz nette diskussion hier ... jedoch zurück zum thema. ich hab hier folgendes rumliegen...

ruten(alle tele):

skorpion XP II aal (wg 40-80) 2,70m
skorpion XP II zander (wg 15-40) 3,00m
skorpion XP II forelle (wg 10-30) 3,00m
skorpion XP II hecht (wg 20-60) 3,50m

rollen:

byron rx 20, rx 3o, rx 40 (jeweils mit schnur)

den pack hab ich vor nem jahr von ner bekannten zum geburtstag bekommen und bisher nie gefischt...das zeug ist sicher net das "non + ultra" - sollte jemand interesse haben, kann er/sie sich gerne per PN melden - verschenken??? keine ahnung, wäre auch für nen obulus dankbar - der versand jedoch muss auf jeden fall drin sein

P.s.: diverses kleinzeug (haken,perlen,wirbel etc. alles kogha) liegt hier auch noch rum

mfg denny


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Hi,
dann bin ich mal gespannt ob mein Sohn (20) sich sein Angelzeug noch  leisten kann.
  Er macht nach seinem Fachabi eine Ausbildung zum Bürokaufmann , ist im  2. Ausbildungsjahr und verdiehnt z.Z. netto 560 Euro , zusätzlich  bekommt er sein Kindergeld das Papa ihm auf 200 Euro aufrundt.

Von seinen Einnahmen zahlt er aber ab diesen Monat seine erste eigene Wohnung und das was er  zum täglichen Leben benötigt.
Ein Auto kann er sich , trotzdem das er auch noch nebenher arbeitet  nicht leisten , neues Angelgerät mit Sicherheit auch nicht.
Aber er möchte eben auf eigenen Beinen stehen und nicht mehr von Papa  abhängig sein.
Da ich lange Zeit alleinerziehend war meint er ich hätte schon mehr als genug für ihn getan und nun möchte er mir beweisen das meine Erziehung auch gefruchtet hat.
Und ich bin verdammt stolz auf ihn #6

Aber es geht auch auf die bequeme Art , es gibt ja genug junge Erwachsene die mit weit über 20 noch bei den Eltern leben und es noch nicht mal für nötig halten zu arbeiten 

Gruß Udo


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

hmm dann liegt er mit seinem einkommen aber bspw. schonmal über dem BaföG- höchstsatz der studenten, da stellt sich mir die frage, wie was er für eine wohnung hat?! denn wenn da nichts weiter übrig bleibt, muss die ja doch einiges kosten? oder irre ich?
meine studentenbude ist eine wg (schon allein aus den gründe dass man so einiges an geld einspart) und kostet warm nicht ganz 200 euro/monat
sind meine vorstellungen so falsch?! ich habe mit abzug der wohnkosten 200 euro/monat zur freien verfügung (innerhalb des semesters)...


----------



## TRANSformator (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @TRANSformator
> 
> Find ich stark......selbst von Papi leben, und das noch mit 24, aber anderen erzählen wie sie zu Geld kommen können.
> Hey.....studieren und arbeiten.....das machen Hunderttausende.


Gut gebrüllt...aber eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Ich habe meine Schule bis zur 10. Klasse gemacht, dann eine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker bei einem großen Konzern erfolgreich abgeschlossen, also durchaus schon Geld verdient. Die Übernahme nach der Ausbildung war beschlossene Sache.....die Perspektive, sowohl was die Arbeitsbedingungen als auch die Bezahlung anging, jedoch weniger rosig. Ich möchte in meinem Leben einen gewissen mittelständischen Lebensstandard erreichen (natürlich gibts keine Garantie, aber ich tu mein Bestes). Den hätte ich in dem Beruf nur schwerlich erreichen können. Also habe ich mich entschlossen noch ein mir gefallendes Studium mit sehr guten Zukunftsaussichten anzuhängen, was ich nächsten Sommer vorraussichtlich erfolgreich absolviert habe. Jetzt bin ich noch jung und ungebunden und kann mir solch ein Studium "leisten".....wann sollte ich das deiner Meinung nach sonst machen? Mit 35, wenn man Frau und Kind(er) hat?

Meine Tipps galten Kindern/Jugendlichen, die sich etwas Geld zum Taschengeld (falls sie es bekommen) dazu verdienen möchten und nicht für einen Apfel und ein Ei stundenlang Werbeflyer verteilen möchten. Was also habe ich in meiner Lebensplanung oder mit meinen gut gemeinten Tipps nochmal gleich falsch gemacht?|rolleyes




Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wenn Du das schon FETT schreibst; woher weißt Du was die zur Verfügung haben ?
> Bild-Zeitung ?


Ich lese keine Bild-Zeitung. Für soetwas gibts es Berechnungsgrundlagen. Diese sind sicher kein Geheimnis.



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Die müssen nicht nur drauf achten günstig zu essen, viele müssen sogar drauf achten wenig zu essen. Da gibts was für die Kinder, die Eltern essen das was übrig bleibt.
> Viele essen tagelang sogar fast gar nix mehr, weil sie sich schämen zu 'ner sog. "Tafel" zu gehen (man sollte es lieber beim Namen nennen...nämlich "Armenspeisung", dann würde unser beklopptes Volk vielleicht langsam mal aufwachen).
> Wat machste denn, wenn Du am 25. nach'm letzten Einkauf noch 'n 10er auf Tasche hast, Dein Uraltkühlschrank kackt ab und Papi gibts nicht mehr ? ...Spar Dir mal einen Neuen ab von nix. Oder hab mal Verbindlichkeiten aus der Vor-H4-Zeit.


Ich werde dir hier sicherlich nicht im Einzelnen aufschlüsseln, wieviel Geld ich für was ausgebe.....soviel sei gesagt, ich wohne am Studienort in einer billigen kleinen Absteige, die im Sommer locker ihre 35 Grad erreicht. An meinem Fenster fahren in einer Entfernung von 3 Metern in der Minute ca. 10 LKWs vorbei, so dass ich die Fenster aufgrund der Lärmbelästigung nur öffnen kann, wenn ich nicht Zuhause bin. Nach Abzug von Miete und Nebenkosten habe ich ca. 200 € im Monat zum Leben, davon muss ich mir meine Lebensmittel, meine Lernmittel, Klamotten und alle Freizeitaktivitäten finanzieren. Du kannst dir also vorstellen, wie oft ich im Jahr ins Kino oder mal ein Bierchen trinken geh oder wie oft es im Jahr mal was Neues zum Anziehen gibt. Andere nehmen sich in der Mensa das Schnitzel, für mich gibts immer öfter mal nur ein Schälchen Nudeln pur für 60 Cent. Sicher könnten mir meine Eltern mehr Geld geben, sie sind aber strikt der Meinung, dass ich nur soviel bekommen sollte, wie ich unbedingt brauche. Das sehe ich genauso, weil ich niemandem unnötig auf der Tasche liegen möchte. Um diesen Zustand zu ändern, gehe ich ja fleißig studieren. Mir gehts also sicherlich nicht viel anders als so manchem Hartz IV Empfänger, nur dass mein Geld eben von meinen Eltern stammt und nicht aus der Staatskasse. Was mache ich also gleich falsch?|rolleyes



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Junge......lern' erstmal leben......dann kannste auch wieder FETT schreiben.


Dazu sage ich mal nichts, solche Entgleisungen zeigen nur mehr als deutlich, mit welchem Charakter man sich gerade befasst. Nur soviel: Als "Junge" muss ich mich sicherlich nicht mehr bezeichnen lassen. Weder von dir, noch von wem anders.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Daniel, sauber und wahrscheinlich sehr ehrlich geschrieben. #6
Ich habe als 15-16 Jähriger Autos gewaschen und poliert. Darin war ich echt gut. Habe damals 8,-DM/Std. bekommen. Immer freitags 3 Std. und samstags 5 Std. Steuerneutral... versteht sich!!!:m
Ich hatte eigentlich immer Kohle für's Moped und zum angeln.
Das war vor über 30 Jahren!!! |bigeyes
Man darf gar nicht dran denken, dass heute Frauen bei blutsaugenden Textildiscountern für unter 5,-€/Std. auf Karte arbeiten. Unglaublich  |gr: |krach: |gr: !!!!!


----------



## TRANSformator (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



C&R schrieb:


> @transformator
> 
> nur mal so am rande, du weißt ja das wer nicht bafögberechtigt ist wohnungsgeld beantragen kann, bzw. ihm zusteht. also würde ich das mal beantragen. wird zwar auch nicht die welt sein aber immerhin.



Moin, das habe ich alles schon gecheckt, bringt mir nur nichts.
So wie du es schreibst, ist es sogar richtig, weil du sagst, dass jeder, der *nicht BAföG-berechtigt* ist Wohngeld beantragen kann.
Ich bin jedoch *BAföG-berechtigt*, mir wird jedoch nur nichts gezahlt, weil das Einkommen meiner Eltern zu hoch ist.
*
Nicht BAföG-berechtigt* ist man zum Bsp, wenn der Zeitrahmen der Studienabschlussförderung überschritten wurde.
Wens interessiert, der kann das hier nachlesen:
http://www.studentenpilot.de/finanzen/wohngeld/

Trotzdem Danke für den gut gemeniten Tipp.
Grüße, Daniel


----------



## TRANSformator (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Daniel, sauber und wahrscheinlich sehr ehrlich geschrieben. #6
> Ich habe als 15-16 Jähriger Autos gewaschen und poliert. Darin war ich echt gut. Habe damals 8,-DM/Std. bekommen. Immer freitags 3 Std. und samstags 5 Std. Steuerneutral... versteht sich!!!:m
> Ich hatte eigentlich immer Kohle für's Moped und zum angeln.
> Das war vor über 30 Jahren!!! |bigeyes
> Man darf gar nicht dran denken, dass heute Frauen bei blutsaugenden Textildiscountern für unter 5,-€/Std. auf Karte arbeiten. Unglaublich  |gr: |krach: |gr: !!!!!



Naja, das ist gerade das Problem. Es finden sich immer Leute, die für diesen Stundenlohn und die damit meist noch verbundenen schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen arbeiten. So kann der Arbeitgeber das quasi immer weiter ausreizen.
Das ist der Grund weshalb ich noch studieren gegangen bin. Als ich meine Ausbildung begann, war eigentlich kein Studium mehr geplant, wenn ich ein Lehrjahr früher mit meiner Ausbildung fertig gewesen, hätte ich noch den damals gültigen Tarifvertrag erwischt. Das wäre eine unbefristete Festanstellung bei 38 Wochenstunden zu einem sehr guten Gehalt und guten Aufstiegschancen gewesen. Während meiner Ausbildung begann der Konzern dann damit, "meinen" Aufgabenbereich "outzusourcen", d.h. die Arbeit wurde teilweise an externe Firmen vergeben. Die Arbeitsqualität war unter aller Sau, das interessierte das Unternehmen aber nicht, da die externen Firmen dafürextrem günstig waren. Da machten Leute dieselbe Arbeit wie wir für die Hälfte des Lohns und anstatt 38 Stunden bis zu 60 Wochenstunden bei extrem hoher Personalfluktuation.
Im Laufe des 3. Lehrjahres mehrten sich dann vom Konzern die Aussagen, dass der Großteil der eigenen Beschäftigen abgebaut werden müsse oder auf dasselbe Kostenlevel reduziert werden müsse, wie es externe Firmen bieten. Als ich dann mit der Ausbildung fertig war, war der ehemalige Tarifvertrag Geschichte. Man bot den besten Lehrlingen eine Übernahme zu folgenden Konditionen an. 1-Jahresverträge ohne Zusage auf Weiterbeschäftigung, ca. 1100 € netto (ca. 600 € weniger als ein Jahr zuvor), quasi fast unbegrenzte Wochenstunden, quasi keine Möglichkeiten auf Aufstieg und das ganze dann nicht direkt beim Konzern, sondern in einer eigens gegründeten Servicegesellschaft des Konzerns, die quasi eine Art internes Arbeitsamt darstellt. Einige meiner Lehrlingskumpanen haben dieses miese Angebot angenommen, weil sie froh waren, dass sie überhaupt etwas hatten....was man von denen nun so hört, trifft genau meine Befürchtungen, die ich damals hatte. Leider ist das Unternehmen auch kein Einzelfall, sondern mittlerweile in der gesamten Branche immer häufiger anzufinden, so blieb für mich nur das Studium.

Solange es aber imemr wieder Leute gibt, die diese Arbeiten zu einem Hungerlohn erledigen, erreichen diese Unternehmen und Konzerne ihre Ziele, nämlich extreme Kosteneinsparungen und damit einen höheren Gewinn.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Eruzione (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

servus,

die ausführungen sind ja teilweise sehr gut nach zu vollziehen - all das kann man aber auch bei marx "das kapital" lesen...

nur frage ich mich grad, was das alles mit unserem hobby zu tun hat - hier wollte jemand günstig an angelsachen kommen - warum das jetzt zum politikum wird, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich

mfg denny


----------



## Bassey (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Habe noch Rollen rumfliegen, ein paar hundert Meterchen geflochtene Schnüre, bissl Gummiköder... haste denn nen Angelschein um das alles nutzen zu dürfen?


----------



## zander-ralf (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Denny, und was sagst du zu den Fußball- u. Auto Threads! 
Da ist das hier doch recht lehrreich und auch unterhaltsam.
Irgendwie hängt doch alles ein wenig zusammen. :m


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Irgendwie hängt doch alles ein wenig zusammen. :m



Eben, letztlich geht es um zu wenig Geld....und das ist schleißlich der Grund, weshalb jemand solch eine Anfrage hier postet.


----------



## Paddy_96 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Danke für nützliche Tipps, Tricks usw.

schön u sehen wie sicch hier alle helfen
Gruß
Paddy_96
______________________________
http://www.sfv-eckartshausen.de/060221.swf


----------



## Gummischuh (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

@TRANSformator

Wenn jemand das was Du geschrieben hast auch noch in FETT darstellt, dann hat der was im Kopp, was danach schreit mal angesprochen zu werden.

Mich nervts so'n Schei.ß zu lesen.

Nur kommt sowas ausschließlich von denen, die im Grunde 0 Ahnung von der Materie haben.
Die kennen weder die finanziellen Umstände, wissen nicht, dass Leuten im ALG2 Bezug ein Teil der Grundrechte aberkannt werden....zum Beispiel darfst Du Deinen Wohnort nicht mehr verlassen ohne das Ok des Sachbearbeiters.....und das Wort Existenzangst können sie bestenfalls gerade noch richtig schreiben.



> Solange es aber imemr wieder Leute gibt, die diese Arbeiten zu einem  Hungerlohn erledigen, erreichen diese Unternehmen und Konzerne ihre  Ziele, nämlich extreme Kosteneinsparungen und damit einen höheren  Gewinn.


Noch so'n schlauer Satz.
Meinst Du, die machen das freiwillig ? Auch hier is Essig mit Grundgesetz. Die Leute werden dazu GEZWUNGEN.
Das hat alles System (ebenso wie die Sparlüge, ...schließlich sollen unsere Enkel nicht unsere Schulden zahlen. Ich lach mir doot. Die können jedes Jahr 16 Milliarden einsparen und haben den Schuldenberg in 200 Jahren noch nicht abbezahlt. ...An wen eigentlich#c.....Wem gehört Deutschland....Wem gehören wir ?|kopfkrat)

Du solltest jedenfalls mal ganz dringend Deine Vorurteile überprüfen.



> "Junge" muss ich mich sicherlich nicht mehr bezeichnen lassen.


 Hätt ich "Mädel" sagen sollen ? 

So, und nu is von meiner Seite auch gut...........lass uns angeln gehen...

PEACE:g


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @TRANSformator
> 
> Wenn jemand das was Du geschrieben hast auch noch in FETT darstellt, dann hat der was im Kopp, was danach schreit mal angesprochen zu werden.


Du scheinst ja neben dem angehenden Technischen Zeichner (dein Profil) bereits "Vorqualifikationen" in diversen Bereichen zu haben....ich zumindest, traue mir nicht zu, anhand eines fett oder nicht fett geschriebenen Satzes zu beurteilen, was jemand im Kopf hat....Darf ich davon ausgehen, dass du aufgrund deines Erfahrungsschatzes und der Beurteilsungsgabe bereits in einem gewissen "reifen" Alter bist und nur nochmal zum Technischen Zeichner umschulst?
Ob es einem Hartz IV-Bezieher gut geht oder nicht, ist natürlich eine Sache, über die man diskutieren kann. Sicher gibt es da die verschiedensten Fälle und meine Aussage war auch keineswegs eine Kritik an irgendeinem Hartz IV-Betzieher. Nur (und ich schreibe es bewusst wieder fett, damit es nicht untergeht): *Mir ging es nicht darum, ob es einem Hartz IV-Bezieher gut oder schlecht geht, sondern nur darum, dass ich persönlich weniger Geld im Monat zur Verfügung habe, wie die meisten mit Hartz IV.* Das habe ich mir nicht binnen Sekunden aus den Fingern gezogen, damit habe ich mich aus Interesse schon vor einiger Zeit ausufernd beschäftigt. Das ist also lediglich eine Feststellunjg gewesen.



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Mich nervts so'n Schei.ß zu lesen.


Dann bin ich ja froh, dass du als Nicht-Nabel der Welt nicht allgemein definierst, was "Schei.ß" ist.



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Nur kommt sowas ausschließlich von denen, die im Grunde 0 Ahnung von der Materie haben.


Sorry, absolute Vermutung, subjektive und damit beschränkte Wahrnehmung ohne Anspruch auf absolute Korrektheit.



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Die kennen weder die finanziellen Umstände, wissen nicht, dass Leuten im ALG2 Bezug ein Teil der Grundrechte aberkannt werden....zum Beispiel darfst Du Deinen Wohnort nicht mehr verlassen ohne das Ok des Sachbearbeiters.....und das Wort Existenzangst können sie bestenfalls gerade noch richtig schreiben.


Wie gesagt, darum ging es mir nicht.....brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren. Ich könnte neben dem finanziellen Aspekt auch noch zig Problematiken ansprechen, die mit dem Studium zu tun haben (z.B. die Probleme seit Bachelor/Master Einführung), aber darum ging es mir ja nicht.



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Noch so'n schlauer Satz.
> Meinst Du, die machen das freiwillig ? Auch hier is Essig mit Grundgesetz. Die Leute werden dazu GEZWUNGEN.
> Das hat alles System (ebenso wie die Sparlüge, ...schließlich sollen unsere Enkel nicht unsere Schulden zahlen. Ich lach mir doot. Die können jedes Jahr 16 Milliarden einsparen und haben den Schuldenberg in 200 Jahren noch nicht abbezahlt. ...An wen eigentlich#c.....Wem gehört Deutschland....Wem gehören wir ?|kopfkrat)


Und wieder hast du mich völlig falsch verstanden.....natürlich machen diese Leute das nicht freiwillig, sie machen das, weil sie irgendwie ihre Brötchen verdienen und die Familie über die Runden bringen müssen. Das sollte also keine Kritik an den Arbeitnehmern sein, die für diesen Hungerlohn arbeiten. Die Kritik gilt einzig den Unternehmen und Konzernen, die diesen Umstand ausnutzen, außerdem der Gesellschaft und dem Staat, die garnichts oder nur begrenzt entgegen wirken.



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Du solltest jedenfalls mal ganz dringend Deine Vorurteile überprüfen.


Wieder eine blanke Vermutung.....du deutest meine Worte, wie sie dir in den Kram passen. So kann man aus allem Vorurteile generieren bzw. hinein interpretieren.



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Hätt ich "Mädel" sagen sollen ?


Nein hättest du nicht. Du hättest einfach darauf verzichten sollen. Ich komm dir sogar noch entgegen: Du darfst mich auch bei meinem Namen "Daniel" nennen:m.



Gummischuh schrieb:


> So, und nu is von meiner Seite auch gut...........lass uns angeln gehen...
> 
> PEACE:g


Einverstanden, von meiner Seite auch. Angeln war ich eben schon...

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## zander-ralf (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Gummischuh, wer mit 46 Jahren noch bereit ist eine Ausbildung zu bestreiten (Techn. Zeichner) hat wahrscheinlich einiges mitgemacht und viel Lebenserfahrung.
Die jungen Leute hier versuchen auch im großen Kampf einer Industrienation Fuß zu fassen und begreifen genauso wenig wie die meisten artigen Bürger, wie ein Land mit einer derartigen Aussenhandelsbilanz so in den Miesen sitzt!!!???
Ich empfehle jedem hier ein kleines Büchlein: Bankraub globalisiert.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir im Prinzip vollkommen Recht.
> 
> Wenn ich das hier lese:
> 
> ...


 

Na ja, hätte ich in dem Alter was anderes geschrieben???
Ok, das Chillen wäre damals Saufen gewesen und die Wasserpfeife...|sagnix


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

äääääh.... was versteht ihr Erwachsenen eigentlich unter chillen? |bigeyes

Jedenfalls hat's nicht gleich was mit Alkohol und Rauchen zu tun.


----------



## Borg (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> äääääh.... was versteht ihr Erwachsenen eigentlich unter chillen? |bigeyes



In meiner Jugend nannte man das "abhängen" .....sprich, irgendwo oder bei irgendwem rumgammeln und das war dann auch irgendwann mit ner Bierschüttung oder der Vernichtung von Rauschkraut verbunden.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Wenn wir früher " gechillt " haben (so wie ich chillen übersetze),
dann haben wir an einem ungestörten Ort rumgehangen, mit Mädels geknutscht und natürlich verbotene oder nicht unbedingt gesellschaftsfähige Dinge getan. Kurz gesagt, vollkommen unproduktive Sachen gemacht. 
Da das aber nicht bezahlt wurde, und Taschengeld knapp war, haben wir von Zeit zu Zeit auch unsere Hintern bewegen müssen, um etwas Kohle zu machen. Oder eben verzichten.

Und glasklar haben wir unsere Eltern angepumpt, Logisch. Meist mit geringem Erfolg, denn die wussten auch dass wir lieber rumhingen als zu arbeiten. Hätten wir aber Fremde angepumpt, oder das öffentlich gemacht, hätten wir für lannge Zeit ziemlich gründlich " ausgechillt ". 

Ich schließe allerdings einen Übersetzungsfehler zum Begriff " chillen " nicht aus.


----------



## Paddy_96 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Also wenn wir ( Freunde und ich )
"chillen" dann gehen wir meist an Fußballplatz, zu anderen Kumpels oder an anderen Orten 
dort reden wir dann über alles mögliche 
oder treffen uns auch mit Mädls usw.
In dem Thema wird viele verschiedene Sachen diskutiert
Schon erstaunlich am anfang ging es darum das ein Jungangler 
und jetzt schreiben manche schon über Hartz 4, Grogen, Alkohol oder über die Devinierung von Chillen
Hängt halt alles irgendwie miteinander zusammen.

für die meinen ich wäre faul oder so etw.
Ich geh ins Gymnasium 7. Klasse (merkt man vieleicht nich an der Rechtschreibung aber das ist so)
Und ich bemühe mich sehr um einen Job als Zeitungsausträger aber in meinem Ort machen das viele und da ist so eine Art Warteschlange.
Bekomm aber vieleicht ende winter 2011 nen Job als Zeitungsausträger


Gruß
Paddy_96
_________________________________
http://www.sfv-eckartshausen.de/


----------



## zander-ralf (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Moin Paddy,

wenn's mit den Zeitungen nicht klappt sind dem Einfallsreichtum und der Flexibilität doch keine Grenzen gesetzt. 
Was mich bei einigen Experten in deinem Alter stört ist folgendes: sie latschen los, um sich um einen Job zu bemühen, bekommen ihn nicht oder nicht gleich und kommen halb deprimiert zurück, um dann erstmal ausgiebig 3 Monate darüber "nachzuchillen" warum es nicht geklappt hat! Anstatt gleich weiter zu schauen und vielleicht ruck-zuck den nächsten Job zu bekommen.
Diese Schlaftabletten nerven und zu ziehen andere oft noch mit runter.
Übrigens das richtigen Wort für "Devinierung" ist Definition. 
7. Klasse Gymnasium! Alter Schwede, das ist echt etwas schwach.


----------



## Janbr (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Hallo,

ich bin ja nun auch nicht mehr der Juengste, aber was mancher hier von sich laesst, grenzt schon wirklich an Wahnsinn.

Vorweg, ich glaube ich arbeite seit ich 12 bin in den verschiedensten Jobs, ich hab mir mein Studium durch die Unterstuetzung meiner Familie leisten koennen, habe aber auch immer waehrend des Studiums gearbeitet und einen nicht unerheblichen Teil selbst finanziert.

So un zum Thema. Hoert euch mal an. "Arbeitscheues Gesindel, geht arbeiteten und haengt hier nicht rum". Das war ein Satz den ich als Jugendlicher so oft gehoert habe, das ich es nicht mehr zaehlen kann. Und ich wollte nie so werden (hab ich auch hoffentlich geschafft).

Klar, Ihr habt alle als Jugendlicher nur Buttermilch getrunken und wart braz um 8 zu Hause damit Ihr am naechsten Morgen puenktlich um 4 zum Zeitungaustragen wieder fit wart. Die restliche Freizeit habt Ihr mit gemeinuetziger Arbeit und Leibesertuechtigung an der frischen Luft zu gebracht.

Wenn ich mir euer Alter so anschaue, und mir dann ausrechne wann Ihr Jugenldicher wart, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das Ihr wirklich so brav wart das Ihr euch hier jetzt als Moralapostel aufspielen koennt.

Wenn eure Jugend wirklich so langweilig und traurig war, tut es mir leid, dann koennt Ihr natuerlich weiterhin in euerer moralinsauren Welt leben und die Juegendlichen von der Parkbank vertreiben wenn sie dort Ihren Spass haben.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## goeddoek (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Spannend, was aus einer einfachen Anfrage werden kann 


Anscheinend sind hier einige sooooo alt  das sie sich nicht mehr daran erinnern, auch mal jung gewesen zu sein.
Und das sie in ihrer Jugend die gleichen Sprüche gehört und diese genauso gehasst haben  


Ist aber nicht neu > "Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer."

Sokrates, griechischer Philosoph, 470-399 v.Chr.


----------



## goeddoek (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

@ Jan  :m

Offensichtlich tippe ich zu langsam  |supergri


----------



## Janbr (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Weil du so arbeitsscheu bist? Oder liegt's am Alter ;-)


----------



## Borg (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Naja, ganz sooo schlimm finde ich das hier jetzt auch nicht . Klar, will ich was haben und habe keine Kohle, muss ich arbeiten oder sehen wo die Kohle herkommt. Ist eigentlich ne ganz einfache Regelung....Ich finde es aber auch völlig legitim, wenn mich jemand fragt, ob ich ihm was schenke. Was ist daran auch so schlimm? Ich entscheide ja letztendlich für mich, ob ich was schenken möchte oder nicht, oder? Weiterhin finde ich es auch völlig legitim, wenn einer sagt, dass er keinen Bock zum Arbeiten hat. Das ist ne klare Aussage, mit der ich sehr gut leben kann....und ich kann sie verstehen, denn ich habe auch keinen Bock zu arbeiten und ja auch ich bin, war und werde immer eine faule Sau bleiben . Tue es aber, weil ich halt nicht überall den Bittsteller machen möchte. Tue ich es nicht, darf ich mich natürlich nicht wundern, wenn ich mir weniger leisten kann, als Andere...So ist nunmal das Spiel!

In meiner Jugend, so lange ist es ja auch net her , gab es unzählige Möglichkeiten an Kohle zu kommen!....sogar an sehr viel Kohle! Zeitungsaustragen bei ner Bullenhitze wie im Moment? Sklavenarbeiten in Druckereien, Getränkemärkten, etc.? Da hatte ich damals auch keinen Bock drauf! Wenn ich mich ausbeuten lassen will, bewerbe ich mich direkt auf einer Galeere...

Summasumarum: Soll doch jeder machen, wie er es für sich für richtig hält und wenn einer lieber Andere um etwas bittet anstatt dafür zu arbeiten, finde ich das völlig OK!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## olaf70 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Ich war am Wochenende auf einem Motorradtreffen, so richtig harte Rocker waren das! Durchschnittsalter mindestens(!) 50.
Diese ganzen alten Säcke gehören ins Arbeitslager, immer nur motorradfahren, kiffen, saufen und den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein lassen. Fahren eine Harley für 30.000 Euros und dann mit 54 in den Vorruhestand und sich von den Jungen die Finca auf Malle finanzieren lassen. Und wenn sie dann in die Pflege müssen, kommen sie wieder in die Heimat angekrochen. Und alles auf Kosten der jüngeren Generationen.
Außerdem blockieren sie mit ihrer Kleingeldzählerei die Schnellkasse im Supermarkt und alle paar Wochen steht so ein seniler Autofahrer in der Zeitung, der das Gaspedal mit der Bremse verwechselte und mal eben ein paar Leute totfuhr.

Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Vorurteile sind einfach toll!!


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Hi,
der Vorurteile wegen sind wir nach NL gezogen 
Hier sieht die Welt doch noch anders aus als in Deutschland 

Was meint ihr was man sich als Frührentner mit unter 40 Jahren in Deutschland anhören muss , arbeitsscheu , faul und liegt nur der arbeitenden Bevökerung auf der Tasche 
Besonnders wenn man dann auch noch ne zweite Rente von der BG bezieht , ein Ferienhäuschen und Boot hat.
Oh Gott , dann ist der Neid vorprogrammiert 
Aber solchen Deppen habe ich immer gesagt , ihr könnt froh sein jeden Tag arbeiten zu können , es ist verdammt langweilig immer nur zu angeln , Bootfahren , chillen oder am Strand zu liegen 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsten (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Udo561

Das sind alles nur neider Udo, die einen nichts gönnen,es giebt auch Unter den Anglern neider,die einen den ein oder anderen Fisch nicht gönnen 

MfG


----------



## BeatleB84 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Mir wurde hier im Board schon oft genug geholfen. Ob es nun einfache Tricks oder Bauanleitungen waren, um ein wenig Geld zu sparen. Auch Boardies, die ich hier kennengelernt habe und mit denen ich zusammen angeln war, ham mir mal mit Haken, Blei, Pose,... ausgeholfen. Nun bin ich zwar kein Jungangler mehr, jedoch muss ich auch auf das Geld achten. 

Das ganze hat nix mit betteln zu tun. Aus diesem Grund kann sich gern der ein oder andere Jungangler bei mir melden. Haken und so Kleinzeug hab ich zu genüge. Und 55 cent für ne Briefmarke hab ich auch. Denn Kleinzeug kann man ohne Probleme im Briefumschlag verschicken!

In diesem Sinne: Rafft euch auf und unterstützt die Jugend, so wie mir geholfen wurde!!!:vik:


----------



## wobblerangel (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

cool schik mir was


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Na wenigstens kannst Du schon mal "cool" richtig schreiben. #6 |supergri |supergri


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

--> OT an

Alte oder neue?

Nen Buch über Zeichensetzung und Textaufbau wäre auch nicht schlecht. :m :q

--> OT aus


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Denkt was ihr wollt, ich kenne jedenfalls genug Erwachsene die so etwas auch brauchen würden.
Es gibt auch Sachen wie Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche (haben natürlich nicht alle), aber ich habe ziemlich lange gebraucht so schreiben zu können wie jetzt. Wenn man von meiner schlechten Schrift absieht. :q

Naja, und zumindest gehst es hier mittlerweile ganz lustig im Thread zu so lässt es sich um einiges angenehmer lesen und evtl. schreiben. 

Und ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass garantiert jeder Jugendlicher schonmal eine Zeit mit wenig Geld durchgemacht hat und ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Frage immernoch besser als wenn einer jetzt direkt nach Sachen fragen würde.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## bobbl (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Na ja, hätte ich in dem Alter was anderes geschrieben???
> Ok, das Chillen wäre damals Saufen gewesen und die Wasserpfeife...|sagnix



Amen  :m


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (9. August 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Also ich bin jezt 13 und Angle seid ich 4 bin .
Habe aber das Glück das mein Vater auch ein begeisterter Angler ist und hab von ihm mein erstes Anglerzeugs bekommen bekomme jezt auch noch viel kleinzeug von ihm doch Angel , Rollen ,Schnur...... kauf ich mir selbst ich bekomme aber auch im Monat 30Euro Taschengeld da geht das wenn man spart.
ich geh jezt öftter mit einem guten Freund Angeln der auch ein begeisterter Angler ist leider hat er nicht so viel geld daher schenke ich im meine altes zeug das ich nicht mehr brauche oder verkaufe es ihm um ein Trinken oder so . Ich bekomme ein Trinken er hatt wieder angel zeugs und in meinen Schrank ist wieder mehr platz


----------



## Squad_13 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

das einzige was mir noch fehlt isn Kescher.....


----------



## waldschratnrw (11. August 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Was ist das für eine Währung "ein Trinken`?


----------



## ShangHai (11. August 2010)

*AW: Wer verschenkt Angelsachen an Jungangler???*

Na ja, dass was sein Freund gerade flüssig hat...
(Schenkelklopfer!)


----------

